# Do I have too much toe and heel overhang?



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

ChrisM said:


> Hey I was just wondering if I have too much toe and heel overhang.............


naw man you're totally fine just make sure its centered, looks like you could push your heel cup in a little


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 18, 2018)

is that done with the two side screws that are also used to rotate the highbacks?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisM said:


> is that done with the two side screws that are also used to rotate the highbacks?


No, you can't adjust the heel cup with Burtons. I'd shift the binding a little more towards the heelside, but if you're not aggressively carving you should be fine.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 18, 2018)

towards the heelside? the heel is where im getting most of the overhang.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Phedder said:


> No, you can't adjust the heel cup with Burtons. .


damn...that sucks......


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisM said:


> towards the heelside? the heel is where im getting most of the overhang.


Sorry, only looked at one of the underside shots and assumed it was toe! I'd move them 1 hole towards the toeside then, should help even it out a bit.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 18, 2018)

ok yea ill give it a shot, hopefully it wont give me the opposite problem of toe hang lol


----------

